# The "Possessed" Winner.



## Baron (Apr 15, 2012)

Congratulations to _JDegg, who gets the "Laureate" title plus a one month free FoWF subscription._


----------



## toddm (Apr 15, 2012)

nice job JDegg - congrats!

---todd


----------



## cs2212 (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 15, 2012)

Congratulations, J. You're now a _possessed _​winner.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats for a well deserved win for a fine effort, J!


----------



## Gumby (Apr 15, 2012)

Congratulations J!  Great job.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure we won't need an exorcist for this one. 

Congratulations on the win, JDegg! :thumbl:


----------



## lcg (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats Jdegg.. O


----------

